# Rifle scope lens cleaning



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

What is the best way to clean the lens of a rifle scope as well as the spotting scopes. There are so many different sprays and pumps as well as wet wipes on the market. Is any of thes products the best? Or are there any products that can really do more harm then good to the coatings on the glass?
I am reading about the "lens pen" that is supposed to replenish itself with some cleaning compound. What exactly is this compound, and what is it doing to our high dollar glass?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I use Windex or whatever glass cleaning product on a dish drying towel of the wife's for most cleaning. I do carry a lens pen in my pickup for any last minute cleanings; seems to work for me. 
The lens pen seems to work descent, but I have no idea if it has a cleaning product in it that replenishes itself?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I usually use the lens pen or a lens cloth and always keep one in my pack. I usually pick up a new lens cloth when I stop at the camera shop but they can be thrown in the wash with your clothes and reused. The only solution I have used was from Ziess that came with one of their lenses that I bought and have continued to use it. I would not recommend a dish cloth or even regular tissue. I have seen survey instrument optics get cloudy from use of poor cleaning fabrics and I cringe whenever I see it done. A lens cloth from your local camera shop will run you $1-$2 and is well worth it.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh no!!! Windex and paper towel is the absolute worst thing you can use for any of your optics. Use a camera lens cleaning kit with a microfiber cloth.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The lens pen has a cleaning compound in the cap that seems to last forever. It's a great product that will clean lenses very well and do absolutely no damage to your fine optics. Burl


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Lens pens work good I also use Zeiss lens cleaner, and when necessary while hunting, my shirt. :sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Other thing I should add, after your comment is; I also use disposable lense wipes out of wy wife's camera bag also to clean the lense..... But in Xtreme circumstances, I will use whatever..... I do everything to preseve the integrity of the lense.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

You could try a little pork grease on your optics and give it to your dog to lick clean. Works for me.  :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Longshot
Ya, that will work also if your in a pinch.....but if your really in a bind.....try some Sasquach juice, it really does the trick...LOL


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would not recommend Windex, over time it can destroy the lense coating. I use camera lense cleaning solution and lense cloth if they are really dirty, otherwise I use a lense pen. I have too much money tied up in glass to go cheap on the lense cleaning stuff.

Windex.......Oh the horror. 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

So far in all my years shooting and hunting with a scoped rifle I have used a camera lens tissue for fine wiping of the lens. I have also used the lens wash that I've used on my 200MM camera lens from years ago.
I was just curious of the lens pens I see for sale. My neighbor had one the other evening when we were trying out each others rifles, and I was really unsure of what type of compound was inside of that pen. My neighbor told me that it was some type of compound but did not know any more then that. I figured it was time to pull out the "big guns" and ask on the forum for the straight dope.
As far as windex and a paper towel or "shirt of the day", I would rather call off my hunt then ruin my optics!


----------

